# Laelia virens



## Berthold (Oct 20, 2014)

My plant is producing blooms You can see against the light. How to keep it from now? Is a temperature in the greenhouse from 12 to 15°C good enough or should it stand warmer at room temperature of about 22°?


----------



## ALToronto (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't change conditions - it's the fastest way to blast the buds. I know that phals that are forced to bloom by a temp drop do better when they're moved into a warmer environment, but I don't think the same holds for catts.

Once the flowers open, you can enjoy them indoors.


----------



## naoki (Oct 20, 2014)

You do keep it at a pretty cool temp! I got this species earlier this year, so I was looking for info, too, but I didn't find much. So I'm curious to see what others say. Here is some stuff I found out. I think it is fairly rare species in nature, but occurs in Atlantic Forest around Esprito Santo, Minas Gerais, and Rio de Janeiro. IOSPE says it occurs around 1000-1500m. The weather data of Petropolis (elev. 828m), n. or Rio de Janeiro, is here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petrópolis
So, if we use 10C decrease per 1000m elevation gain, 5C below Petropolis might be the temp for this species. So in the fall (when they flower), max/min of 22/12C. Mine is growing pretty well at 22/15C.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 20, 2014)

naoki said:


> So, if we use 10C decrease per 1000m elevation gain, 5C below Petropolis might be the temp for this species. So in the fall (when they flower), max/min of 22/12C. Mine is growing pretty well at 22/15C.


Yes, mine is growing under same condition. It should be O.K. 

Standard temperature gradient is about 7°C per 1000m, 2°C per 1000 feet.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 15, 2014)

It will be ready at Christmas for Christmas


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 15, 2014)

Two months to develop from sheath to blooms... I'm sure the buds would have blasted if I grew these in my home. Good job!


----------



## Berthold (Dec 15, 2014)

Its cool here, 12 to 15°C and additional light from afternoon to evening


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 16, 2014)

eagerly await the flowers. I, too, would not grow it warmer.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks great. Don't often see this one. Looking forward to the bloom photos. How big is the plant?


----------



## Berthold (Dec 16, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> How big is the plant?



about 15 cm high


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 16, 2014)

Berthold said:


> about 15 cm high



Thanks.

Perhaps understandably, there are no registered hybrids with this species, but looking at your plant's compact size and neat growth habit I have to wonder if it might be worth a try.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 17, 2014)

Kirk, do You have an idea? Cattleya genus and relatives are not my field.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Berthold said:


> Kirk, do You have an idea? Cattleya genus and relatives are not my field.



Well, I'd make a primary hybrid. Something small with flat open flowers. Probably my first choice would be a really good C. (S.) coccinea.


----------



## Berthold (Dec 21, 2014)

3 of 4 blossoms are open


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2014)

Delicate!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2014)

Interesting! Never seen this before. It looks like a triphora 'three birds orchis'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 21, 2014)

Lovely coloring, and a charm that no flat round hybrid could ever have.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 21, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Berthold (Jan 23, 2016)

So, 14 month after pollination seeds are ready. More than 90% show embryos in best quality.

Soon I can offer more than 1 million young little Laelia virens


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 23, 2016)

Lovely color. Somehow, I'm reminded of Lycaste.
Congrats on that ripe capsule!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 23, 2016)

:clap:
:clap:
:clap:
:clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2016)

virens invasion.............


----------

